# new just thought i say hi...............



## JayDubb39963 (Oct 16, 2011)

high


----------



## silasraven (Oct 16, 2011)

high,smoke ya much?


----------



## JayDubb39963 (Oct 16, 2011)

ya much! yup


----------



## silasraven (Oct 16, 2011)

good to hear. what do you hope to find answers too?


----------



## JayDubb39963 (Oct 16, 2011)

growing, check out my posted threads there u will see my questions


----------



## smokebros (Oct 16, 2011)

*JayDubb39963 * welcome to RIU.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

aloha broseph


----------



## JayDubb39963 (Oct 16, 2011)

whats up guys i appreciate the welcome


----------



## JayDubb39963 (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> aloha broseph


what up bro jangels lol


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

JayDubb39963 said:


> what up bro jangels lol


>.< You're from Dagobah? Shitty place to live brah >.<


----------



## JayDubb39963 (Oct 16, 2011)

norcal, i just wish i had the solidarity of yoda somtimes during his stay on dagohbah


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

JayDubb39963 said:


> norcal, i just wish i had the solidarity of yoda somtimes during his stay on dagohbah


norcal is legit....i head up there 15-20 times a summer for Giants games.


----------



## JayDubb39963 (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> norcal is legit....i head up there 15-20 times a summer for Giants games.


thats cool, im a few hours from the bay i make it there once twice a year, usually partying, so what do u use this site for?


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

JayDubb39963 said:


> thats cool, im a few hours from the bay i make it there once twice a year, usually partying, so what do u use this site for?


I joined like 2 days ago. I use it for bullshitting while blazed.


----------



## JayDubb39963 (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> I joined like 2 days ago. I use it for bullshitting while blazed.


nice, i like gathering opinions on growing, and digging for info, this would be my first bullshitting experience on here, gotta say, its relaxing, and this chocolope is about to make it down right bombastic lol, what u smoking on these days?


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

JayDubb39963 said:


> nice, i like gathering opinions on growing, and digging for info, this would be my first bullshitting experience on here, gotta say, its relaxing, and this chocolope is about to make it down right bombastic lol, what u smoking on these days?


right now I have green crack.

It's pretty good, not top quality but definitely above anything Reggie.


You can spend 1 week just READING the forums on her and your brain will explode with the new information youve gathered.


----------



## JayDubb39963 (Oct 16, 2011)

i liked green crack, 5 or 6 years ago, its been around here for days, dont get me wrong its good weed, but its like having a the same donout after a giant meal everyday. ive just got some clone X stuff with no name and the chocolope


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

JayDubb39963 said:


> i liked green crack, 5 or 6 years ago, its been around here for days, dont get me wrong its good weed, but its like having a the same donout after a giant meal everyday. ive just got some clone X stuff with no name and the chocolope


Oh trust me I know. Same with Blue Dream. Yah it's good.....but its so 5 years ago 

I don't get to choose which weed I get, I just give my girl $50 and she gives me a zip ~shrug


----------



## JayDubb39963 (Oct 16, 2011)

i get ya, buyers cant be choosers, its what ever dude, or girl has.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

JayDubb39963 said:


> i get ya, buyers cant be choosers, its what ever dude, or girl has.


fa sho. and im not gonna complain with $50 zips


----------



## JayDubb39963 (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> fa sho. and im not gonna complain with $50 zips


fuck no, although i was just seeing something in these forums about the feds shutting down medical shops in Cali, this is going to temporally drive the prices down, and then the prices are going to go up higher than what they are now, buy the cheap chronic while u can, id even start a weed stash(in a true sense) every bag u get, bury a portion for when weed times get pricey


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

JayDubb39963 said:


> fuck no, although i was just seeing something in these forums about the feds shutting down medical shops in Cali, this is going to temporally drive the prices down, and then the prices are going to go up higher than what they are now, buy the cheap chronic while u can, id even start a weed stash(in a true sense) every bag u get, bury a portion for when weed times get pricey


Lucky enough for me, money isn't really a problem =\

Are you gonna play SWTOR?


----------



## JayDubb39963 (Oct 16, 2011)

ive been waiting for tthat game for some years now when does it come out?


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

JayDubb39963 said:


> ive been waiting for tthat game for some years now when does it come out?


 December........23rd? i think, not sure lemme go check


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> December........23rd? i think, not sure lemme go check


ah its December 20th. I'm gonna be on xmas break from work, so I'm gonna play it from the 20th til the morning of the 24th when I have to fly to Seattle.


----------



## JayDubb39963 (Oct 16, 2011)

oh man i gotta get a new computer to play that shit, my computer now is only equipt for browsing, what kind of character do u wanna play


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

JayDubb39963 said:


> oh man i gotta get a new computer to play that shit, my computer now is only equipt for browsing, what kind of character do u wanna play


Sith Inquisitor or Jedi Consular.


----------



## JayDubb39963 (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> Sith Inquisitor or Jedi Consular.


Ive always been the Jedi consular type myself, but i believe that being the imperial agent might be cool because if you are a imperial agent then you can be an imperial double agent thus aiding the republic, most likley i will wield a light saber, who doesn't want to wield one?


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

JayDubb39963 said:


> Ive always been the Jedi consular type myself, but i believe that being the imperial agent might be cool because if you are a imperial agent then you can be an imperial double agent thus aiding the republic, most likley i will wield a light saber, who doesn't want to wield one?


exactly....why WOULDNT you want a lightsaber ;P


----------



## JayDubb39963 (Oct 16, 2011)

what your take on zombies?


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

JayDubb39963 said:


> what your take on zombies?


My second favorite genre of movies, they provide material for some of the best console games, and if they were to happen in real life I would fuck their shit up.


----------



## JayDubb39963 (Oct 16, 2011)

do you have a katana blade?


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

JayDubb39963 said:


> do you have a katana blade?


lol I dont.....but my dad has a couple re-fabricated Tantos


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2011)

"refabricated" Real ones? nihonto? ~salivate~ cn


----------



## JayDubb39963 (Oct 16, 2011)

tantos r good for a person of smaller stature, look in to getting a real one they are baddass


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> "refabricated" Real ones? nihonto? ~salivate~ cn


Sorry i'm blazed. I didn't mean re-fabricated, i meant reproduction >.<


----------



## JayDubb39963 (Oct 16, 2011)

passsing out.........long weekend(trymmymg tyme) till next time.................


----------

